
Investigation report: High volume betting clubs in the Mass Cash Winfall - kwantam
http://www.mass.gov/ig/publications/reports-and-recommendations/2012/lottery-cash-winfall-letter-july-2012.pdf
======
kwantam
This letter gives a fascinating look at the structure of three high-volume
betting clubs that formed around the Massachusetts Cash Winfall game.

In the past, the Boston Globe has done its best to cast a pretty negative
light on these bettors. This investigation gives quite a different view.

Starting on p. 14, the description of the August 16th, 2010 drawing and the
MIT club's trigger of a surprise rolldown is both fascinating and a bit scary
in terms of what it means about the structure of the lottery commission.

